# Early Meonpause



## Bellis (Jul 3, 2007)

I turned 40 a couple of weeks ago.  A few weeks prior to that I was told I had started to go through an early menopause.  We've previously been told that my hubby was pretty much infertile (genetic).  I'm guessing our chances of a child of our own are pretty much zero - but is any in the same boat?  Or does anyone have any ideas/ suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Your question might be better in here 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

Good Luck
Love Jo
x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Bellis

I had an early menopause too - I was 21 

You could consider donor egg & sperm or donor embryos.

Read as much as you can on this site and gather your information carefully before making any decisions 

Wishing you all the very best of luck


----------

